# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Shop safety

## Paul Brewin

Regarding a post to the ListServe today:




> I am helping to revise the shop/loading dock rules.  Our shop is very close to the offices and some of the employees are using the shop as a short-cut to the rest of the museum.  Could you share examples of your rules with me?


Here's are some pics of our workshop, which is a thoroughfare for all staff who enter and exit the building (clock in and clock out) via our Security control area. Clear signage and a designated "travel lane" comprises our unwritten rules as it were. New hires are oriented and the inherent shop dangers are outlined to them verbally.

IMG_7334..jpgIMG_7333..jpgIMG_7335..jpg

----------

